# Background Ideas Please



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon tank and a 75 gallon long tank. I am trying to come up with an idea for backgrounds. I bought the basic plastic sheet from the store for my 10 gallon but I really want something original. I was wondering if anyone could help. I would appreciate all ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Shavon.:wave:

I used black paper and just stick them to the glass using double-sided tape. The sides and back have background.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

On a few of my Tanks i have used Spray Paint "ON THE OUTSIDE ONLY."


----------



## shavon (Feb 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

These suggestions would be easy for the 10 gallon tank, but the 75 gallon is already set up and I'm not moving it to paint. (lol) I need to find something to use that doesn't require tearing it down. Thank guys.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

HEAVY DUTY BLACK BIN BAG works great


----------



## Plant_Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

A moss wall would be interesting if you have plants.


----------



## SporadicStaticAddict (Mar 3, 2007)

Using double side tape to put black paper on the back... I like that. Thank you to that person! I was also looking for ideas, and now I think I'm going to spin off that. I dabble in art, so now I'm excited to create my own abstract backdrop.


----------



## rainbowdarter (Mar 7, 2007)

you can use stones or pebbles and siliconed it on the styrofoam board and put in your tank as your background. 
you too can shaped the styrofoam board and cement the styrofoam 2 to 4 layers. when it totally cured, put in your tank.


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

Backgrounds are tackey, you should plant a crap load of sword plants or something until you can't see the back! :welldone:


----------



## SporadicStaticAddict (Mar 3, 2007)

I've always thought they were tacky too... until I decided I can do better than a stereotypical prolific nature scene. Abstraction to the max... but not so much that it detracts from the fish themselves.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Why don't you paint it? Backgrounds really can enhance an aquascape. Looking at air lines, power cords, water lines and tubing, now that's tacky.


----------



## Siren (Mar 10, 2007)

You can use black garbage bags...just spread a small amount of veggie oil on the back of the tank and stick the bag to it. Trim as necessary and use a sponge or credit card (use a light touch so you don't rip the bag) and push out all the air bubbles. If you find after a while you don't like it, just peel it off and wipe down the back of the tank.


----------



## Blizzz (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Shavon,

You can make your own 3d-background if you're a bit handy. Then you've got an unique background. I made mine 2 years ago.


----------



## AF_medic (Feb 18, 2007)

I know you said that you didn't want to tear apart your tank to do your BG, but here is one that I made. the people at that site are really big into stuff like that. It wasn't hard to do, it looks great, and it eventually gets covered in a lush layer of green algae!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=134694&highlight=

you should try it!


----------



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

*What looks realy good is if you get a thin wire mesh and bend and curv it and put it and the back wall of the tank may sound silly but realy does look good. espicaily when the lite glimmers off it  . But to any one that way going to do it I would say only do it if you dont have any small fish like tetras because they may get traped in little gaps*


----------



## chahala (Sep 13, 2007)

*Backgrounds*

I got a plain black background and two sided taped it the the to and bottom of the back of the tank. I buy different backgrounds and cut them to the size of the glass. Then I slide it in between the tank and the bacl background. Whe I get bored of that background, I take it out and turn it over to see a differnt one. Or I go and buy another background to use. I usually have at least 4 so I never get bored of the background being the same all the time. I wanted a 3D one, but found that all my hoses and stuff had nowhere to suction cup onto and neither did my heaters. I didn't want everything on the side of the tank.

Good luck


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

-Is it salt of freshwater? You can use pond foam or handy foam (foster n smith have pond foam and you can get handy foam at home depot and maybe lowes) 

-Coraline algae will cover the back of the tank over time, and with foam you can get a little bit of a texture also. It'll end up looking just like LR

-If you're going the freshwater method, you could attach some java moss of java ferns to the back, or sprinkle any type of substrate/driftwood bits while it's still wet to make the background look a bit more realistic.


----------

